# Types of Turkeys in Utah (II)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So after turkey hunting a few days I've noticed that in one area the turkeys are big and in another area the turkeys are small. I am hunting around Sevier county and there is one group of turkeys of about 30 that are small the tombs are small but still with long beards on them. Just about a few miles away the turkeys are twice as big both the hens and gobblers. Is this the two different breeds (Merriam/Rio Grand) and if so which is which. Is the Merriam smaller and the Rio Grand bigger or the other way around?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Merriam=North Slope
Rio=Pro


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> Merriam=North Slope
> Rio=Pro


 :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am not a turkey expert but my understanding is the rio is bigger than the merriams and the way to tell the difference is merriams feathers have white tips and the rios feathers have brown tips. From what I know about the reintroduction program Sevier county is an area where both species were planted in relatively close proximity and have cross bred resulting in a third sub species. My guess is the smaller turkeys you describe are merriams or aforesaid sub species and the larger ones are rios.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe they're are some that are subspecies but there are two separate groups about 10 miles away from each other and the smaller group all do have white tips on their tail feathers when puffed up and are about half the size of the 2nd herd I seen today. The gobbler I seen today was BIG and had about 4 hens with him and when puffed up was black and brown tipped on his tail feathers. I haven't ever seen the two types together yet they aren't that far apart but unless a few of the hens have mixed the rio's are on the lower half of the valley, and the Merriam's are on the upper half of the valley, at least where I am. Hopefully tomorrow I can take one. To my knowledge I only have seen the one Rio gobbler would it be wise to shoot him? I really would like him to at least breed the hens before he meets his maker. It would be nice if they would have planted a few more down around here maybe one day that will come but there just aren't many of the Rio gobblers there are quite a few of the Merriam's though. Also I was told the Merriam's were illegally planted by someone is this true or false? Did the DWR plant both types in Utah?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Merriam's are the bigger bird here is a picture of 2 toms the one on the right is a rio so the dwr said the other is a Merriam look at the white feathers.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a link to a site with alot of information about turkeys. I don't know about any illegal plants of merriams turkeys.The dwr planted rios and merriams. I am not sure what the deal is with the photo Moose Hollow provided I still tend to believe the rio is the larger of the two birds. There are basically six species of turkeys in North America with the rio being slightly smaller than the eastern.I wouldn't worry about taking that rio gobbler rest assured there is another tom that will service those hens if you send him to meet his maker.

http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/index.htm


----------

